# Where to get Aquasoil (9l)



## Tom (25 Sep 2007)

I need some aquasoil asap for my college tank, preferably by end of next week, but aquaessentials doesn't have any in stock. 

Anybody know anywhere else to get it?

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (25 Sep 2007)

I think AE is the only UK stockist.

You could try PMing our resident ADA-nuts - oldwhitewood annd harlequin, to see if they have any surplus.


----------



## Tom (26 Sep 2007)

OK, thanks,

I spoke to Jeremy today, and he said he might be able to get some for me, along with some glassware which would be great. 

Tom


----------



## Moss Man (1 Oct 2007)

I have also been tring to get ADA amazonia aquasoil, I have contacted Aqua essentilas, so hopefully he'll get some in.


----------



## Tom (1 Oct 2007)

George very kindly dropped half a bag of Amazonia (Powder) at college this morning so I have used that. Thanks again!!

Tom


----------

